# tarlton coyote drive



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

who going to brave the rain and drive some yotes this saturday
[email protected]


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bow hunting for me...I missed ML season


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

well you will see all the yote and i will see all deer then


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

These yotes drives are a great idea, if nothing more to break the grip of cabin fever. Were we hunt in Nodak they have poker runs on their sleds. WO's check their sled track for fur wherever they run into them. I hear you can peel a yote with those superpowered sleds. They call them bonuses.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

its all n all a great time if nothin else i could definetley use the exercise and see new land


----------

